# Tire chains on snowblowers - Pre Impression



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow, what a rough ride on dry pavement. It jumped and shook like crazy. It left chain marks everywhere.

I know on snow, it would be different, but still, it is so rough on the machine and pavement.

A set of X-trac wheels seem like the way to go. Tire chain is the thing in the past. I only put it on, because it is cheap and temporary fix.

What is your experience with tire chains like? I haven't used it in real snow, yet.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is correct.

Chains bounce the machine and operator very much, causing undue premature wear, as well as marking up surfaces.

All snowblowers now, and since many years ago, come with the X-Trac design, because they work the best, plain and simple.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Unless you have lawn tires on your snowblower or are on pure ice or a steep hill AND pushing deep snow at the same time, you don't need them.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I bought a used Ariens 1028 a few years back that had chains on it. (The guy had a really steep driveway.) I tried them once and took them right off. Sold them on craigslist.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I ran a Toro for 10 years with chains as well as other machines. 

No issues. That was on asphalt mostly. 

Maybe the newer generation is more sensitive? 

I do think that winter compound tires may negate the need and something like the you put them in Grip Studs can be a good answer now that we did not have "back in the day" 

I just put some left over Grip Studs in the Yamaha track, neighbors driveway has a steep pitch for 10 feet and new asphalt it was having problem with grip on. Before it was gravel and no issue.
Mine is old asphalt and grip is good even with a bit steeper pitch (levels out sooner)


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Unless you have lawn tires on your snowblower or are on pure ice or a steep hill AND pushing deep snow at the same time, you don't need them.


I have snow hog tires. They were more than half way wore out. My snowblower didn't go anywhere with them, especially at the end of my driveway where it was a little steep. Snow wasn't deep. Only 1 inch.

Someone on a different forum said that, even with the new snow hog tires, his snow blower only worked well on flat surface. It was pretty much useless on steep driveway and deep snow.

I would only trust the x-trac tires with no chain on steep hill and deep snow. Anything else is hit, or miss.

Different snowblower, different traction, I guess. Wheel size, snowblower weight, polymer skid shoes, tire pressure all help.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Toro badly needed them, always some form of packed snow to deal with. So yea, you need traction no matter what the form and not just in a few conditions. 

Unless its a winter compound and even then weight on the wheels is a factor that more traction helps, studs maybe (chains were the only solution back in the day) 

Now instead of -17 we need some snow when my neighbor is at work and I can see how the 8 studs per track do on her now slick driveway (no ice)


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

oneacer said:


> That is correct.
> 
> Chains bounce the machine and operator very much, causing undue premature wear, as well as marking up surfaces.
> 
> All snowblowers now, and since many years ago, come with the X-Trac design, because they work the best, plain and simple.


I totally disagree on the claimed issues end. 

I think its a totally invalid group of assumptions. Sure never bothered me either let alone did anything to surfaces. Not much weight there, not like its a push back tug at 250,000 lbs. 

The Toro lasted 25 years with chains. No issues with marked surfaces and I would not call it premature wear (it was a race to see if the engine totally failed first or the frame fell apart). 

So you believe the front and rear bearings on the engine went due to chains? I think it was because it was a relatively cheap engine though it lasted a **** of a long time. There was a better engine (I think it was a few years latter) that was much heavier duty - my brother had one, I believe Toro realized they had a dog and replaced it. 

Not a clue on the snow blower tires these days, but I do know that Nokia also offers studs on their winter compound tires for those who have poor traction systems in their autos.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been using Snow Hogs with chains for 15+ years. The chains have been flipped once, but they're getting close to worn out (through). 

With with a differential they don't drag when turning around at the end of a pass. But because of the diff, once one wheel loses grip, I stop moving. Not as bad on the flat areas, but on the driveway's incline, it's a problem. 

I'd really like to try X-Tracs, but haven't had the chance yet. I confess I'm a bit leery of trying just tires, and then not having enough grip. I tried just the Snow Hogs at one point, when I got a new machine, and quickly had to put the chains back on. Buying a set of X-Tracs would be somewhat pricey, and I'd need to have them mounted. It would be a bummer to do that, then need to buy chains again anyhow. 

If I had triggers steering, it would let me get away with a bit less grip, since I'd effectively have a solid axle most of the time. But I generally keep the differential active, except for the really slippery storms, then I lock it, for solid axle + chains. 

I've also thought about trying to add weight at the wheels, for more traction, but haven't pursued that yet. Mounting them directly to the wheels would be easier on the wheel bearings, etc, but tougher to avoid interferences.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Obviously to a degree it's a matter of opinion, but I'll throw in my $0.02...

My first Ariens had solid (non-pneumatic) tires with 95% worn-out tread. Needless to say they were useless without some kind of "traction aid". I got chains for them, never liked them (the chains) that much because of the bouncing and how hard they made the machine to move when not under power, but they gave very good traction. Later I tried screwing a bunch of sheet-metal screws into the tires as "studs" which worked about 2/3 as well as the chains and was less annoying to use but the screw heads would wear and I'd have to add more from time to time. Traction-wise on a 1-10 scale I'd give that machine a "1" as I got it, an "7" with chains, and a "4" with the screws.

My next Ariens and a couple that followed it were 1960s and 1970s models with pneumatic turf tires and locking differentials (the earlier machine did not have that feature). I kept a set of chains around and would put them on when really needed but 75% of the time no chains but diff locked was enough. Traction I'd rate "8" with chains and locked diff, "4" without chains but diff locked, and "2" or "3" with no chains and unlocked diff.

My current machines (Ariens ST824 and ST1032) both have lockable diffs and pneumatic tires, and I've never used chains on either. The ST1032 has x-trac tires which I'd give a "9" for traction with the diff locked. It's almost too much... turning the machine with the diff locked is almost impossible. On the other hand, the tires grip well enough that I can usually run with the diff unlocked and be okay.

The ST824 has sno-hog tires which I'd rate about a "7" with the diff locked. That machine is pretty easy to turn with the diff locked, partly because the tires don't grip quite as well and partly because it's lighter, so that's how I usually run it.

So to summarize my experience/opinion: chains help if you have crummy tires but have drawbacks, with better tires they're not needed.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting feedback, thanks ELaw! That kind of comparison info (with and without chains, with and without differential, plus different types of tires) is definitely helpful. Are you on level ground, or do you have inclines to deal with?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I probably should have added to my post if the snow is wet, of course heavy, and a hill, then chains may be necessary. When I have heavy snow I'm naturally in the lowest gear to prevent clogging thus the machine is moving slower and I don't encounter tire slippage.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Interesting feedback, thanks ELaw! That kind of comparison info (with and without chains, with and without differential, plus different types of tires) is definitely helpful. Are you on level ground, or do you have inclines to deal with?


Over the years it's been both but never any really steep hills. The driveway at my current house is about 200' long and is maybe 5' higher at one end than the other so it's basically level. I do have to run the machine up into the yard to clear out for the pooch, that's a moderate incline.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

ELaw said:


> Obviously to a degree it's a matter of opinion, but I'll throw in my $0.02...
> 
> Later I tried screwing a bunch of sheet-metal screws into the tires as "studs" which worked about 2/3 as well as the chains and was less annoying to use but the screw heads would wear and I'd have to add more from time to time.


I thought about it, but afraid that the screws would come out and then my car tires run over them.

They sell plastic chain. I was about to try it, but then, I didn't want to waste my time and money.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@dman2,

Just put a pair of X-Trac on and be done, …. no need to be messing with chains.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I know it's a matter of opinion but I had chains on my older Lawn Boy and they helped a lot. I don't have any right now on my Brute, but we didn't have much snow yet but when we have more, then I'll see if I need to put some on. But if you ask if they're worth it, my "final answer" is *yes*. :thumbsup:

Claude.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

Air the tires down so the chains deform the tire more. This will smooth out the ride. 

.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Would it be safe to assume new X-Trac tires outperform new Snow Hog tires?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Being that I own both, they both have never slipped on my driveway, with an incline, or other driveways I have done, regardless of weather, and performed flawlessly.

I tend to like the more aggressive X-Trac tread design, as just about all new blower brands come with. I can also get the X-Trac cheaper than the SnowHogs, only 18.68 each.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not know... but in my case with my 1971 Ariens, it had the diamond designed original tire on it up until around 2008-2009 maybe? They did okay and fine for all of those years with me only having a slight grade up to my garage. They never really spun or slipped... maybe on occasion... and I never use her in the locked position. I really only changed them because... I noticed that they were cracked and I thought that they might have run their course. Wrong... because when I went to cut them off of the rim, I learned that the cracks didn't go deep at all and they probably could have stayed on the machine a lot longer. 

But I decided to try the Carlisle X-Trac. It was one of the best things I did to improve the machine. The first time I used the machine I went down the sidewalk, when I went to turn the machine around, I caught some snow and the tires grabbed where the machine took off and I fell down. It took me by surprise. They handle the upgrade to my garage well and were they really impress is in the apron area when it gets loaded with plow snow. 

(I say go... Carlisle X-Trac) :thumbsup: 




aldfam4 said:


> Would it be safe to assume new X-Trac tires outperform new Snow Hog tires?


----------

